# Omega one super veggie kelp flakes



## ang1329 (Nov 29, 2009)

Omega one has a super veggie kelp flakes or pellets for algae graders. The name sounds like a great food for cichlids.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I use it....it's good stuff :thumb: if you can't afford NLS, I'd reccomend both the flakes and pellets.


----------



## loffy74 (Sep 28, 2008)

*** used the kelp flakes, with good results. Now I use the Omega Cichlid flakes with good results also. They use good fresh ingrediants. I think its high quality.


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I just have to say the culturally appropriate thing made me laugh, I totallay agree, I made beans and rice for my ca/sa cichlids and my africans got very upset...lol


----------



## funnyjew2 (Dec 24, 2010)

I use it for my Silver Dollars, the sinking pellets..they LOVE it!!! so does my Oscar...


----------



## cichbillyia (Sep 11, 2010)

i think i like the omega one cichlid flakes but the last can i bought were all crushed so small most of it got sucked into the filters. are they all like that or did i get a bad can? also like the pellets they sell for cichlids. but i just bought a new can of wardley flakes.


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I just finished "the bloat cure" , so for me it's kinda funny the timing of this post. I use Omega One Veggie flakes *sometimes*, but mainly NLS Cichlid & Hagen Nutri-fin Max Spirulina flakes. I had a Chailosi that had a swollen belly, so as a precaution I treated it for bloat(clout) in a hospital tank & on the 6th day I "tested" the fish to see if it would eat ; it spat out the NLS & nutri-fin max spirulina flakes & only ate the Omega One Veggie flakes. I repeated this again the next day to be sure & results were the same. It's a pretty good flake, so I went & got more, but unfortunately the Chailosi's belly is swollen again after 36 hours being back in the main tank. It *only* ate the Omega One & spit the other 2 foods since it's return, so I think it may not be bloat.
BTW, I treated the main tank with Metro(& still treating) while the 1 Chailosi was in the hospital tank for bloat treatment. :? This Chailosi is the only one that has a swollen belly. I used epsom salt in the hospital tank & forgot to use it in the main tank - maybe constipation, a blockage or egg binding?


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Sorry, not trying to hi-jack the thread & go on about my problems. It's just the timing of it & my experience with Omega One was relative, but I did start my own thread " Swollen Stomach"


----------

